# TouchPad Drain while plugged in and difficulty charging over 1-2%



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

My TP has been acting up for awhile. I turned it off while on an extended vacation and then came back and am having problems charging it. I have two TPs so I've been trying different chargers but experiencing similar issues using both charges.

Scenario:
Plugged in TP at 30% battery last night. Said "Charging". Woke up this morning to TP still on but at 0%. Said "Discharging". If you power off, the battery icon is displayed. About 20 minutes like that and it'll power up. Then the cycle starts over again. Sometimes the 0% goes to 1 or 2% and then starts Discharging again.

I haven't figured out the solution to this but I've been able to screw around with the two different charges with the TP off or on, or asleep and finally get over the 2% hurdle which then gets it a full charge. Once it is fully charged (takes a very long time) I get a few days worth of life from it.

As some background info: I have had the reboot issue where the thing just reboots itself randomly. I have even caught it in a reboot loop before. It could have been like that literally for days.

I don't think the usb cable or port is defective. Jiggling it doesn't seem to change between charging or discharging but it could be a heat issue perhaps.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

froz said:


> My TP has been acting up for awhile. I turned it off while on an extended vacation and then came back and am having problems charging it. I have two TPs so I've been trying different chargers but experiencing similar issues using both charges.
> 
> Scenario:
> Plugged in TP at 30% battery last night. Said "Charging". Woke up this morning to TP still on but at 0%. Said "Discharging". If you power off, the battery icon is displayed. About 20 minutes like that and it'll power up. Then the cycle starts over again. Sometimes the 0% goes to 1 or 2% and then starts Discharging again.
> ...


You don't say what version of CM you are running, Alpha2, an official nightly or unofficial nightly, or even CM7. CM7 and the first few versions of CM9 had the problem when you turned it off, it you paid attention for a few seconds, you would catch it rebooting. If you stop the countdown in Moboot, and shut it down from there, I have never seen it reboot after that. Some folks have a problem that once their TouchPad gets fully discharged, they have a rough time getting it to take a charge. The best way to temporarily overcome this is boot to WebOS and it will reliably charge back up. A good practice is never let one's TouchPad go below 20% battery charge. Always check when charging that your TouchPad is actually charging up. One way to do this is check it 30 minutes after starting the charge and verify the percentage of charge has gone up. Another way is to open terminal emulator and type the following in:

su and tap enter. If asked for super user permissions, allow it.
Now type "cat /sys/power/charge/currentlimit" (without the quotes) and tap enter.

There is a space between cat and /sys.

You should see 2000mA in the next line if you are charging with the wall charger. If it reports "zero" then it is not charging.

Check settings/storage/menu(three dots upper r/h corner/ usb computer connection and make sure the MTP box is checked.

Try this, get it charged up to at least 50% using WebOS. Unplug the charger and boot CM. Plug the charger back in. Check
to see if it is charging.

Some folks have said to not turn on your TP while plugged into the charger, or it may not charge. Unplugging and plugging it
back in should start the charging process again.

I had this happen to me once. I charged it up some in WebOS and then switched over to CM and it kept charging. Has never happened again.

Since you have tried different chargers and usb cables, I think you can rule that out. TouchPads get warm when charging, but not hot. They can also
get warm with heavy use, but NOT hot.

You might want to try a later official nightly depending on what you are already using. I am running 20120408 and it is stable.

Good Luck.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for the lack on info. I'm running the CM9 A2 build (not nightly). mtp is set. Have looked at the currentlimit. Seems to report correctly, when charging it says the correct amount. I tried loading back into webos and apparently there was only 1 attempt left on my password and boom, device erase.

so that's crappy.. It is charging just fine in webos.

uh, any way to get back my CM9/CWM info? ;( or is it a start from scratch kind of thing now?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

froz said:


> Sorry for the lack on info. I'm running the CM9 A2 build (not nightly). mtp is set. Have looked at the currentlimit. Seems to report correctly, when charging it says the correct amount. I tried loading back into webos and apparently there was only 1 attempt left on my password and boom, device erase.
> 
> so that's crappy.. It is charging just fine in webos.
> 
> uh, any way to get back my CM9/CWM info? ;( or is it a start from scratch kind of thing now?


I have never heard of WebOS erasing itself if one does not enter the correct password. Get WebOS set back up and try some of the suggestions I made and let's see what happens.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

It was probably from the exchange/activesync remote kill password. When I reboot now it just goes back into webos and doesn't go into CWM. I have a feeling it was a full device kill.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

froz said:


> It was probably from the exchange/activesync remote kill password. When I reboot now it just goes back into webos and doesn't go into CWM. I have a feeling it was a full device kill.


well the good news is that apparently an lost password webos device erase doesn't mess with CWM or CM9. I swore it was toast but another reboot got me to the friendly moboot. Device charged quickly in webos and was at the same % back in CM. weird.


----------



## plapper (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if the charging issues are fixed in a later nightly? I went through some changelogs, but it didn't look like it was addressed explicitly.

I have similar problems with it not charging when the battery gets really low. I really want to remain in CM9.


----------



## jaxter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all i dont wont to hijack this thread but also dont want to clutter the board with the same question, i updated to CM9 Alpha 2 and have had a total power drain my touchpad will not charge enough to let me reboot as so to give me the option of booting into webos and charging from there.
I've tried everything setting to mpt twisting the wall charger trying different cables trying to charge from different pc's plugging unplugging, nothing has worked i havent used my tablet for over a month is it in essence bricked!!
Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------

